# Probleme ipod shuffle sur chaine hifi



## artonstreet (9 Mai 2012)

Bonjour
Lorsque je branche mon ipod shuffle sur une chaîne HiFi avec le bon cordon l'ipod se met en lecture mais s'arrete au bout d'une minute environ. Par contre sur une mini chaîne muni d'une station ipod tout va bien.
Et mon but est de la faire marcher sur ma chaîne HifI et non sur la mini chaîne de mon fiston :rateau:
Si quelqun a déjà eu ce pb, ou sait comment faire, je le remercie d'avance


----------

